

Police Claim Encryption Use Is Illegal  - slashdotaccount
http://cryptome.org/2013/09/police-crypto-illegal.htm?update

======
slashdotaccount
Discussion of the previous events:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6488407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6488407)

